# Indian Sandalwood/Egyptian Sandalwood



## heatherglen (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm finding different types of Sandalwood for perfumes, and have so far found Arabian, Indian, and Egyptian. I've never smelled Egyptian that I know of, but the scent descriptions for Indian and Egyptian sound a lot alike. 

I have two questions. Has anyone had experiences with both of these to know that they are not the same thing/different name? Has anyone bought fo from Wellington? They have some pretty good prices, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Badger (Apr 19, 2013)

I have not tried them and do not know the difference but if you find a good sandalwood fo let me know please.


----------



## Genny (Apr 19, 2013)

If it's a fragrance oil, then honestly they might smell the same or they might not.  It all depends on the manufacturer.  

I definitely know that Aztec's Sandalwood does not smell like sandalwood.  I have a small bottle of it & it smells like a mix between baby powder & old lady perfume.

I've ordered from Wellington.  They're good.  But like all fo's & suppliers, it's all hit & miss.


----------



## Candybee (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't forget Asian Sandalwood, Hawaiian Sandalwood, and Red Santal.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have Indian Sandalwood cybilla blend form Bramble Berry. It doesn't smell like sandalwood either. It's too light. Powdery, like the essence of a incense, as opposed to the true smoky strength you would expect from it.


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 30, 2013)

This one is really yummy if you don't mind vanilla with your sandalwood. http://store.scent-works.com/vasa.html Also yummy http://store.scent-works.com/swpeaandsa.html also http://store.scent-works.com/imsa.html  hth!


----------

